# Never pass up a mark-down bin



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

When my dad was in high school a priest he had for a teacher (he was raised Catholic) told his students to never pass up the discount section for music. This priest had THOUSANDS of vinyl records that most if not all came from the discount bin. I've learned that these bins can be a gold mine for people who like older music and even some newer music that might have run its course on record sales. Here's my latest score at Walmart and Best Buy. All of them under $7 each.

Best of Willie Nelson
Best of George Jones-2 cd set
Red Hot Chili Peppers-By The Way
Pink-Misunderstood
Toto IV
Best of Jefferson Airplane
Best of Janis Joplin
Best of George Strait (I think, cd's in truck and looking at receipts)

I can't help it, I love old country and old hippie music


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Not sure if I've ever heard of Toto IV before. Well, I may have heard a song of theirs, but probably never knew who they were. 

Got albums from all the other musicians you listed though.


----------



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

Weigel21 said:


> Not sure if I've ever heard of Toto IV before. Well, I may have heard a song of theirs, but probably never knew who they were.
> 
> Got albums from all the other musicians you listed though.


Toto IV is the name of the Toto album  it's the album with the song Rosanna.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

LOL. Had to google the song and listen to it on YouTube, yep, I've heard Rosanna before. They probably have other songs I'm familiar with as well. Still, I'm pretty sure I haven't any of their albums.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Toto is awesome. I know you've heard the song "Africa". Good band to relax to and just make you feel good in general.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yep, I've heard that one too, seems I need to go and look for a Best Of album from them.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Check Best Buy. Might be able to score it for $5.99 like I did. I probably just got lucky but it's worth a shot and I'll be checking the markdown cd section more often now. I still haven't bought music off iTunes or any other online music source since I enjoy the thrill of the discovery as much if not more than the cd itself.


----------



## muzikmanwi (Dec 25, 2014)

Never know what you'll find in those bins.


----------

